

Illustrator CS5 gains HTML5 chops - kreek
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/09/illustrator-cs5-gains-html5-chops.html

======
annon
"I’m curious to see whether this news makes it onto the Mac sites that’ve
beaten Adobe up for a perceived lack of enthusiasm about HTML5 (tough, as it
just doesn’t fit that sterile, stupid narrative). The funny thing is that
these changes build on the SVG support that Illustrator has been shipping for
ten years. Sometimes it just takes a while for the world to catch up."

Adobe's not helping themselves by being so openly hostile towards Mac sites.
Not sure why they would post anything like that in a company blog.

